# My 6 month old golden is VERY stubborn!



## sueboo5953 (Jul 7, 2013)

Cody, my 6 month old, for the past couple of months has been biting, snapping, growling at me. It mostly starts with me playing with him. It is very hot here (Arizona) so I play fetch, etc. with him in the house but after only a few minutes he'll start getting mad at me and will start in. He pushes my hands around and bite if I take them away. Saying No only makes him madder. Also, when I take him outside I leash him because he runs and starts chewing on everything. If I attempt to bring him in he will flop onto his back and start kicking and biting hard but not breaking skin. I have managed to get the scruff of his neck along with the collar to get him upright to get him in. This is getting harder as he is getting bigger and stronger and I am afraid I will hurt his neck. Treats only make him do it more. I think he thinks he's being a "good dog". Any suggestions? I can't take him to training as I am currently out of work.
Thanks


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

He is being a brat. Tayla did that. He's not mad he is just inappropriately playing. We ended up using a can of compressed air when she would get really bad. You never spray them, but if you can hide it behind you and if he is biting or being bratty, just spray it once where he can't see it (works well if there are two people) and say no. I follow up with a command I want them to do like sit. It may be time to institute the "Nothing in Life is Free" routine. They want something they have to do something you want first. Want food, must sit first. Want to play ball, then you must sit or down or shake or something before I toss it. It's a stage like many others, but you want to address it.


----------

